# Goat Coop?



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

I was just wondering of this coop would be good for my two mini goats, possibly two more too in the future  Thanks!
http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/100350...d=10051&N=5yc1vZbu93&R=100350323#.UUIYlnTD_IV

Just copy and paste that into the search bar


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It should be if you make stalls (if you are going to) in a way that works.


----------



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

If I didn't make stalls would it still be okay, or not?


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

We started out with a shed like that. My father built a stall, and a feed room in it. In that one you could maybe make more stalls.


----------

